# Game 9: Heat @ Clippers (11/14 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 14, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team has all the ingredients to give us fits.

The best PG in the league, a young, athletic, energetic PF/C combo....and worst of all...Jamal Crawford.

Don't see us walking out with a win based on current levels of play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 2nd unit will give us major problems. We all know Crawford is one of, if not the biggest Heat killer, and Bledsoe will give our D fits, especially with how we've played of late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Imagine if we had Bledsoe instead of Cole at the PG. Or even Rio.

Damn that would be one athletic ass lineup with EBled/Wade/James....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't forget Butler, who played really well against us in China. He and Willie Green will be left open like they're warming up by themselves. Lamar Odom will forget that he has a negative PER right now and make plays on us. Turiaf and Hollins will be annoying. Barnes might jump in for some extra annoyance.

Prediction: PAIN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And lets not forget that although we call Jamal Crawford the biggest Heat killer, we dont usually call the great players that since they are always capable of killing you. But if we did, CP3 would be right up there. He rarely doesnt have a huge game against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

After all this, I bet Willie Green goes Ellington/Samardo Samuels on us :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> After all this, I bet Willie Green goes Ellington/Samardo Samuels on us :laugh:


Last night Asik and Parsons had career highs against us. Its become a trend now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Samardo go crazy on us too? I remember Alonzo Gee dismantling us.

Career-high Watch: Eric Bledsoe, 23. That's in major jeopardy. That is, if Paul/Crawford let him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LAst year Samardo went like 8/8 on us or something.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

So who will be the noname/under the radar/scrub that will most likely go off on us tomorrow?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Myself and WC seemed to have co-signed on Willie Green getting loose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just looked at the schedule. Not only do we play on the 2nd night of a back to back in Denver, where we always get blown out, but Denver will have had 2 days off prior to that game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Denver's ownership has compromising photos of David Stern and an armadillo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Isnt there a crazy stat like no eastern team that has games on the west coast, then travels to Denver, hasnt won in Denver in like 10 years? Maybe its just the Heat, but I feel like i've heard that stat before.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty sure it's on a back-to-back, but yeah traveling east from the west coast to Denver. Not sure how long, but it's something completely absurd. There could be different versions of the stat floating around, like maybe its just on a back-to-back for all teams, while any game going east for east teams. I'm sure someone will tweet it before the game.

Was thinking, this team often seems to win the few games when they're counted out beforehand. Denver has been struggling in the early season. Wouldn't be _completely _shocked if we squeaked that one out. A Heat win in Denver feels like a unicorn. Almost hard to believe it's possible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So did a heat win in conseco not too long ago


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We could see our first losing streak after these 2 games lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*IraHeatBeat*  Dwyane Wade did not go through shootaround today due to left ankle he hurt in Houston. Will get Xray later. He thinks it's a deep bruise.





> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Wade getting an x-ray today on left foot. "I want to play tonight." Stepped on Bosh on Monday.


INSIDE SCOOP: Mike Miller will start tonight. You heard it hear first.

Not sure why they're doing the XRay today...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shocking. Not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Dwyane Wade isn’t thinking about his surgically-repaired left knee or jammed right thumb much.
> But that’s partly due to the attention he’s paying to his left foot.
> Wade sat out shootaround with what he believes is a bruise on the bone, and for which he will have an X-ray Wednesday afternoon. If the exam shows no structural damage, he plans to warm up prior to the game (7:30 PST, 10:30 EST) and see how he feels.
> “I want to play tonight,” Wade said. “Obviously, this is a big time, primetime game, I want to be in it. But I want to feel good about being in it.”
> ...


From Skolnick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I said after the Rockets game there was a 40% chance Wade would miss this game, not even knowing the extent of the ankle injury. Guess I was too low. The sniffles forced him to miss a game. Dont see him playing in this one with a bad ankle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ira's article has some more quotes. He's saying if he can put pressure on it he'll play. Did say the X-Ray is to make sure it's nothing _more _than a deep bruise, which is his own diagnosis. Gulp.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it, I don't want Wade to be broken down already.

I was hoping to only have that problem in 2 more seasons (if not 3).

Learn how to shoot ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dan Le Batard just said he learned that the Heat called the league office asking for the Nuggets game to not be scheduled that way anymore. He actually said they asked for this one to be moved, since it's on TNT and will be our 4th game in 5 nights, but I can't imagine them asking them to change the schedule.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...Wade aint playing tonight reading that.

Looked fine in LBJs twitter photo after the game...

Hopefully Bron Bron keeps up his shooting performance from the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He likes to have big games against his buddies, and I can't remember him having one against Paul.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Guys stop trippin, enjoy whippin the Clips.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron will start off with the Heat checks seeing if he is still on fire from Houston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Jason Jackson ‏@TheJaxShow
> @DwyaneWade on the Staples Center floor wrkn 2 C if his left ankle will let him go 2 work 2night #HEATLive http://lockerz.com/s/261481882
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> ...


..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can either watch this game where neither team will try to defend or Duck Dynasty....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You a Heat fan or not? Choice should be simple.

Might even see Joel tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade will play and start tonight.

Jorts and Pittman will be inactive. 

Interesting choice there. Guess they're more worried about Wade not being able to finish than the size of the Clippers.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You a Heat fan or not? Choice should be simple.
> 
> Might even see Joel tonight.


Have you ever watched Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope, but they definitely look like some interesting characters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is Duck Dynasty?

Yeah apparently Spo had to choose the inactives before it was confirmed Wade would start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the dunk to start


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> What is Duck Dynasty?
> 
> Yeah apparently Spo had to choose the inactives before it was confirmed Wade would start.


Watch sometime. Freaking hilarious show. 

Decent first offensive possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 turnovers by Mario on his 1st 2 possessions...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers yyou fail


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio starts the game with back2back TOs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade got burned by Willie Green, thankfully the D recovered well enough for a jumpball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Wade move well on that dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice dunk for Wade with Griffin closing in for the chasedown.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wario is here tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's J is fairly wet for him right now. And Bosh misses some really easy looks, strangely.

SHAN333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Batty boy 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with a couple of bad plays in traffic. The awful bounce pass and easy strip.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sometimes Chalmers' D looks like he's acting in a movie where he has to play a character on the losing team. We're lucky Paul didn't make something happen there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The D looks pretty good so far. 

I'll live with Griffin taking those 2 outside J's he's made.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully no Wario and :bosh2: tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dafuq was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario on offense, Mario on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamal Crawford in mg:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing how often we get punished for playing good D.

And come on Bosh. Enough missing gimmes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Griffin, jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron hook!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron just owned Griffin in the post. OK.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat manbearpig


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Griffin's already hit more jumpers than I've seen him hit all season. He'd looked like he regressed on that shot this season, releasing on the way down. He's not doing that tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Jamal Crawford


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford. Yeah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King of the junk makes. Jamal Crawford.

Why does he hate us so much? Does anyone have any history on this?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 turnovers already for us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** Jamal Crawford


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-24 after 1

I'll live with Griffin hitting outside shots. But there's just no D possible to be played on Jamal Crawford when he sees Heat jerseys on the opponent.

Maybe leave him wide open? :whoknows:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

down by 1. honestly better than i thought.

With Lebron out im interested on how much more we will **** up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly ass shot by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good shot UD.

Cole's gotta know Bledsoe wants the driving lane. Easy on the closeout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These no LeBosh lineups kill me. Spo is up to his old antics.

Wade can't really be counted on to produce good overall offense as the main/only threat these days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade took off way too early. Got embarrassed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Cole did something right


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice finish with the foul for UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo better not pull a Spo and go a minute too long with this lineup. They did well in these early 2nd quarter minutes. No need to push it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade took off way too early. Got embarrassed.


I don't think he makes that dunk alone in the gym. Then the jumper he took after was equally ill-advised.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Per Haberstroh: UD 2-11 on jumpers this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SW33T L3W


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57% shooting for the Clippers and I can only remember a couple of inside baskets they've made.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14pts for Crawford. Typical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing wario..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario finally did something positive. Awful PG play to start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy there.

So many turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 foot miss was something from Wade...

And I don't understand how Blake always gets us with that spin move out of the post. I saw it coming a mile away and no one was prepared for it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think our PG play fluctuates from awful to solid more vastly than any in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No boards for LBJ so far. Weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh can't buy one tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

J333SUS


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"We gotta stay tight to Rashard Lewis." Who thought they'd hear that ever again?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice O board from CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man sized rebound for Bosh there.
Ray missed a corner three


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wide open Butler


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron so off tonight. Taking tough shots, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's free throw shooting has been pretty so far bad this season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice charge by Batty boy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 are quiet tonight. Little guys carrying us so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Insane pass by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At first I thought that play was the Ray Allen special. Might've been, but it turned into something totally different. Easy lay-in for Ray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course. Of course that went in

54-52 after 1

Our 3pt shooting has given us this lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. Why every game a buzzer beater.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I knew that ****ing ball was going in, **** sakes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit man. After I realized we didn't put them on the line with that foul, I said I'd be fine if they score as long as its not a 3. FML.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's ridiculous how often that happens to us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st time since November 2010 that Lebron didnt have a rebound in the 1st half.

Not like its mattered much though. LA only had 3 offensive rebounds and only missed 14 other shots. So not many chances for defensive rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Coup has confirmed to me that was a variation of the Ray Special. They switched LeBron and Ray, though. That's obviously going to be Spo's go to set this season. So many options on it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Say it all the time. Its amazing how many times Wade's man hits a 3 on him when he goes for a steal or block or loses his man for a quick second. Happened on that last Butler 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade was my first pick on my fantasy team. So far a shit choice....mind you i ended up with the last pick 9th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The free throw line has been Lebron's kryptonite


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is sooooooo cold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ in the post baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Willie Green time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

giving up wide open shots and lanes again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitty D, shitty O. Wade sagging off Willie Green for no reason. Here we go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This quarter is not going to plan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Shitty D, shitty O. Wade sagging off Willie Green for no reason. Here we go.


I wish there was a stat that showed how many 3's are hit by the player Wade is defending. It is unbelievable, not only the amount, but how often they go in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe Dwyane shouldn't have played. He only suited up cause it was a national TV game anyway.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade and Bosh are 3-14. Chris is all :bosh2: tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Maybe Dwyane shouldn't have played. He only suited up cause it was a national TV game anyway.


I think he'll sit out tomorrow, knowing the likely outcome. Probably really wanted to get this one because of that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here come the 3pt barrage


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats the Clips' season high in threes?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Dwyane, ****ing finish man. Hate games from him like this.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh makes a living grabbing Wade's misses. Literally...his every offensive board this season has come from Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Robbed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Whats the Clips' season high in threes?


10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, dont think i've ever seen a guard airball a free throw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is just dumb, huh? He's just a stupid person.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10 is in serious danger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD now taking baskets away from us..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So glad our guards aren't trying to lay it in around Jordan so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2James


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Hahahaha the national commentators "and theres ALASKAS SEXIEST MAN WITH THE DISH" on that last assist to lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only down 2. Seems like we're down by much more than that for some reason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has 5 less points than Lewis in 3x the minutes. He's getting fine looks, just finishing horribly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Forget Lewis, Wade has less points than Willie Green right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is 25-41 from the FT line this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Paul hits his second end of clock 30-footer. I swear, every team goes into HE'S ON FIRE MODE against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH PAUL!!! So sick of this crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just crazy how teams shoot 3's against us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Game over if a Wade or a Bosh don't show up for this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's basically game. 

Season high 3's for the Clips. Of course.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice floater Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis and UD front court = immediate offensive rebound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rebound goes right through our hands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis is a retard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pathetic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude. UD sucks. As soon as he went to double Paul I knew we'd lose on that possession. It's time, Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking at those defensive numbers actually hurts me. What is this crap.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade you ****ing dumbass. We have no mental toughness right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a weak ass tech


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great shot Dwyane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> What a weak ass tech


It was but he shoved him right in front of the ref. They almost have to call that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our last second threes rarely drop.

That tech was rubbish though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Only down 2. Seems like we're down by much more than that for some reason.


Spoke too soon...

Memphis all over again. Awful end to the quarter.

85-74 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That 3rd is game. So far, going exactly how we thought it would.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade has been considerably worse this year than last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Bosh.

4/19.

Can't win like that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This going small has wrecked our D. We're forced to not only help, but hedge inside even more than we ever had to in previous years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least we'll get some rest this quarter for tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thinking pretty much every other game is going to be bad for Wade. Bosh needs to adjust to this. 

Damn, these fouls...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade throws up garbage. Stares at Bledsoe's shot as it bounces toward him off the rim and Bledsoe runs to get it. Sit his ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis/UD front court cant rebound for shit! Quit going to it, Spo...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^I think he thinks LeBron's boarding will make up for it. LeBron sitting on 2 tonight.

I should clarify, the attempt wasn't garbage, but he can't make even easy looks tonight. Not sure what's more disheartening, that or him taking nothing but garbage in Memphis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wade throws up garbage. Stares at Bledsoe's shot as it bounces toward him off the rim and Bledsoe runs to get it. Sit his ass.


When he's bad, he's really bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This sucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, and LeBron needs to stop deferring to Wade on the block and try to take over. Its our only hope.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade now a combined 4-20.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Allen on Eric Bledsoe. Spo? You there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

turnover, brick brick. jump shot jump shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Wade and Bosh are so beyond awful tonight. Connecting on a masterpiece of filth right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No ball movement now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is the game I expected to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is bad. This is really really bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright time to scrap this small ball. Its nice for stretches, but its just destroying our D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would be cool if Wade actually hired a shooting coach this summer. Did anyone believe that shit for a second?

This is far from the most important thing going on, but as a side story, Bosh just greatly hurt his chances of starting in the ASG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Spo treating Shard and UD as a duo is a retarded plan. Also thought Lewis should've come in earlier in the 3rd considering how hot he was in his only first half stint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL FT'S WE SUCK AT EVERYTHING


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're fouling or letting them score every time down the floor.

6 points for Wade. What did he have in Memphis? 5?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray decided it was OK to not guard Crawford.

Bosh's first J.

Offensive cacophony on the next play. When it rains, it pours for this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford...ughhhh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*RealSkipBayless*  I rooted for LeBron tonight b/c I needed him to beat the Clippers (and help my Spurs). Of course, LeBron let me down. WAY down.


This guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford lolz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Tony Fiorentino, Lebron told Spo to not take him out of the game. It was after he hit the and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how just having that presence inside changes things. Joel challenged 2 shots inside and both missed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has 5 steals, which he never did in Boston.

Denver is 37-6 when playing at home against teams on the back end of a back to back.

Can't criticize LeBron too much, but he's ignored a wide-open Ray too many times during this run, resulting in bad things for us. A 3 from Ray would've made this interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can this game end already?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel needs to get back in the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 107-100

Final score does not indicate how this 2nd half went.

Wade and Bosh were 5-23 :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh had 11 points on 13 shots. Wade had 6 points on 10. So ugly.

JVG was so right on the defense. Can't give up everything. Take something away. I saw so much nonchalant standing around in the highlights. I can't believe we're giving this kind of effort. 0-3 in our 3 visits to LAC in the LeBron era.

I felt like this was possibly the last season Wade could perform fairly steadily at an elite level. He needed to work on his game to do that. He admitted the book tour kept him from rehabbing as diligently as he could've, which could've led to him having an opportunity to work with a shooting coach. Let the whole team down because he had to shit out a book before his star burned out too much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All in for tonight's game in Denver. Heat arrive at 5AM and will have no time to work on issues. We lose again tonight and its a .500 6-game trip, at best. Horrible.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

So Wade continues to regress. It was so sad watching him tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And, oh yes...we're now 6-3, the Bobcats are 4-3. We can sink below the Bobcats tonight.

All of our losses have come with garbage time players on the floor. Hey, at least we're not losing close games? :whoknows:



BlackNRed said:


> Guys stop trippin, enjoy whippin the Clips.


I remember this happening a lot last season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense is really starting to worry me. We were awful tonight. Grizzlies redux.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. We have to figure out a way to keep Ray off quick PGs, and I have no idea what to do with Rio. He gets blown by an absurd amount. Cole is much better, but he can't do anything good right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You a Heat fan or not? Choice should be simple.
> 
> Might even see Joel tonight.


I should have watched Duck Dynasty! Instead you guilted me into that game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I should have watched Duck Dynasty! Instead you guilted me into that game!


:yesyesyes:


----------

